# Te imbrăţişez cu drag



## SuperHappyBoy

Hi all.
Recently I made a Romanian friend.
Recently my friend emailed me, ending with 'Te imbrăţişez cu drag', (Name).
What does this mean?
Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

(I'm sending you) affectionate hugs. Literally: I hold/embrace/hug you with affection.


----------



## farscape

It's a standard letter ending: "(Te *î*mbrăţişez) cu drag" means, in this context, "I send you my affection). Used in general between family members and friends.

Later,

.


----------



## SuperHappyBoy

Hey Guys thanks a lot.
Is there any expression with similar meaning
that I can use at the close of my letters?
Don't want to be too repetitious...


----------



## farscape

You have to give us more details as in the nature of your relationship, is it a woman or a man, compared to you older or younger and so on.

Later,

.


----------



## SuperHappyBoy

Well, I'm a man, and my Romanian friend is a woman.  We are about the same age.
We are just friends, but have a close feeling.
She signed off with 'Te imbrăţişez cu drag' for the first time recently.
I asked her in English what it meant, and she said it's something friends/family/lovers say.
But she didn't tell me the meaning. Told me to check online, so here I am.

Men and women are never simple.  Makes life interesting.


----------



## farscape

Complicated indeed... Let's play it safe and use "Cu drag" followed by your name. It's quite common, assumes a certain degree of familiarity and it could mean more or less (than in my previous note) depending on the actual content of the letter/email. I'll see if I can come up with something else.

Scouring the 'Net I found something which might be better suited. While "Cu drag" is OK especially if the relationship tends to evolve and then it could become "Cu drag al tău (name)" - something like "Affectionately yours..." - maybe this "Gânduri bune" fits your case quite well. It's something like "Wishing you well" or "I send you (my) good thoughts".

Best,

.


----------



## SuperHappyBoy

Thanks a lot Farscape, I appreciate it.
I think I'll try them all out, and see what the reaction is.
After all, I'm a beginner in Romanian, so I can be forgiven if I make a mistake or two.
Thanks again!


----------



## mira ceti

"Te îmbrăţişez cu drag" is just a formule more affective  for finish a conversation, it's just a another way to say "good bye" or "see you later".

"Cu drag" is a formule for mark the sympathy, the onest friendship.


----------



## SuperHappyBoy

Thanks Mira.
Yeah, the 'te imbratisez' part has already finished.
Now my friend and I just say 'cu drag' at the end of emails.
I guess it's a natural progression.


----------



## mira ceti

Regarding  the expression "cu drag", this is something specific romanian.  Myself I like very much this expression.
"drag" ,at origin, is an adjectif wich means  "precious".
If a letter begins with  "Drag*a* X, " for this situation, we translate with "Dear X".
But "cu drag" as expression of finish, the sens of "drag" is change totally.

p.s. sorry for my english. I hope that you understand.


----------



## farscape

We should probably stop here, MC. I think the thread has served its purpose and trying to add nuances without proper command of the language is detrimental.

Best,

.


----------



## mira ceti

Yes, I will stop.
But, I'm sure that I sent a correct information. This it's the reason why I allowed to intervene in question. I would gladly indicate also that  this expression is not  used only in writing but also orally.
 For example, I have this assertion : Cu drag iti voi da cartea (=I will gladly give this book). Here "cu drag" have the meaning of  "with pleasure", "gladly".
Stop to believe that "cu drag" have  (just) the emotional connotations.
Best regards, 
Mira


----------

